# Fish ID Lake Livingston



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

After reading Gumbo's post I started to wonder about a fish my son caught a few weeks back. There are no broken lines (although some are wavy) which would indicate a striped bass. However, the fish has a huge belly which makes me think it's a hybrid. I am leaning toward hybrid. I would like to know what you guys think. 

Fish weighed 7.7 lbs and was 24 inches long. Caught from our pier at night. As much as I wanted to help him reel it in, I resisted. He fought the fish all the way to pier and I netted it for him.

Thanks for the help. Have a great weekend.

Ben


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

One proud dad. Thanks for sharing. Love it!


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks hopn. You need to stop by someday soon while en-route to your next fishing destination.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Kenner,
I am going to say it's just a pregger (or well feed) striper. Regardless of striper/hybrid, it's nice looking fish and one happy looking kiddo.
Congrats man
Mitch


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

KB and son thats a great fish. One thing we know its not a white!! By the way please post GPS coords. to pier!!!! Alot of people have covered a bunch of the lake and havn't caught one like that. Keep up the good work and get your son a user ID and get him hooked as well. Welcome


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice striper.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Striper.................bubba


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like a pure Texas raised striper to me. That is about the time the shad started running the bulkhead. Probably stuffed to the gills with threadfins and roe.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... the smile says it all!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

nothing like seeing a smile that big on your kid.. good job dad..


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 on what danmanfish said, Nice job dad!


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. We haven't caught any stripers since then but he won't forget that one anytime soon.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Good job... It is a striper


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My vote is striper, a real good one too! I bet y'all never forget that fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Striper!!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great catch!!!! way to go!!!!!


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Do you always fish at night ??
Is this is the only one you caught ?? What bait did you use??


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Kenner Ben said:


> Thanks guys. We haven't caught any stripers since then but he won't forget that one anytime soon.


 Great story thanks for sharing. If he is like my kids were at that age he will not let you forget that fish any time soon. Tell him that is an awesome Livingston Striper.


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Do you always fish at night ??
Is this is the only one you caught ?? What bait did you use??


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Great fish; you're son should be proud he landed it, a fish that large can get off more often than not.

Congrats!


----------

